# First Products Sold From My CNC



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

The California Avocado Festival was this weekend, and I took 228 pieces to sell ... including 12 made with the new Probotix Nebula.

Of the 12, 5 pieces sold at their first event. I'm impressed!

Sold were half of the trivets. Price was $35/2, or $20 for 1. I sold 2 pairs and a single, for total revenues of $90.

Yes, I'm getting rich.

Also produced, but not sold, were 2 simple racetrack cribbage boards made from Bubinga.

On. My. Way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those look good...
anyway to lighten up the cribbage boards...
they may sell better if were...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> those look good...
> anyway to lighten up the cribbage boards...
> they may sell better if were...


I'm thinking grooves/flutes on the bottom side would do it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice design on the trivets, Henry - clean and simple! I've been wanting to make some of those on our CNC... one of these days, maybe.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're on your way Henry. I see lots of dust in your future!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice work Henry. Glad to know someone that is getting rich. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Henry , I can see why there was no problems selling them .


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

yes Henry, they look very nice.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Henry, very nice like the rest of your work. What did you use to mark the trivets with your logo?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, man. I like 'em.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Barry747 said:


> Henry, very nice like the rest of your work. What did you use to mark the trivets with your logo?


I was wondering the same thing Barry . I’m assuming it was done with a laser engraver ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Noice....


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Barry747 said:


> Henry, very nice like the rest of your work. What did you use to mark the trivets with your logo?


I work with a laser engraver; she brands all of my work. Even though I could switch to CNC branding, I have no intention of doing so.

Fortunately, she's a bit more advanced in her company, so she's become a great source of referral business as well. She does the laser work; I do the wood work. Win, win.

I wanted to make children's blocks for granddaughter # 1, and she helped me. Her daughter has an art show coming up and needed art frames for her paintings, and I helped her.

Win, win.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Henry, that sounds like a great relationship. I continue to be impressed by your work. Please keep posting pictures.


----------

